# Sacramento, CA Gaming



## garyh

I've got some leads, but I'm setting this up as a discussion area for those already interested from the NorCal Game Day event, and any other Sac locals interested in getting a group together.  My fiancee and are are looking to join a new group using DnD 3.5 (though we'd play 3.0 if we had to).  Other d20 games might work depending on what the eventual DM is willing to run.  

I'm thinking meeting Saturdays, 2 or 3 times a month (we sometimes travel to SoCal to visit family).

No DM yet, but we can discuss that here.

So, who's interested?


----------



## loball

I'd definitely be up for it.  Don't count on me to GM, though - too much work (and the theatrics are tiring.... ).

Loball.


----------



## mistergone

I'm very interested. I just found out I might be getting a new job though, that would include Saturday nights, but day time would still be okay.


----------



## reapersaurus

Tory and I are possibles, dependant on our babysitting situation, of course.

Is there a lead on a DM, and what kind of system is being considered?


----------



## garyh

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Tory and I are possibles, dependant on our babysitting situation, of course.
> 
> Is there a lead on a DM, and what kind of system is being considered? *




Great!

No lead on a DM yet, but I'd prefer something d20.  D&D 3.5, hopefully, but I'm flexible.


----------



## mistergone

There's a possibility I could DM. If people would want me to. See, I haven't really ran a 3E (and definately not a 3.5) game. I tried right after 3E came out, but it flopped early on as I was ill-prepared. Now, I can tell stories, or I used to be able to, so I think I might do okay. I would need help though, either a co-DM or a lot of player support, especially with the rules. I picked up the Warcraft RPG, and that really interests me, but I couldn't say that I'd run a "canon" game. Most likely what I would run would be a home-brew campaign that borrows heavily from many other sources. It would definately be a rough start, but it could turn out really cool. I like intricate character details and concepts, inserted into fairly straightforward yet engaging adventures. And whe nI don't know something, I make it up.

Anyways, just throwing that out there...


----------



## garyh

That'd be really cool, mistergone!  I picked up the WarCraft RPG as well, and boy was I impressed.  I'd love a chance to play a WC Orc.

If there's anything specific you'd like in the way of help, let us know!


----------



## ciaran00

*looking for 1 player*

looking for a single player for a tabletop d20 game run in Sactown/Davis. Playing with a foundation of 3e rules with an offensive amount of modification. Currently have 2 players and 1 DM (me).

ciaran


----------



## ciaran00

hey loball, I had a question... why IS it that DMs have so much work?? And what did you mean by 'theatrics'?

ciaran


----------



## mistergone

Well, I have to think of an initial adventure, first of all. I have the basis of an idea. Then I have to pick up the 3.5 PHB, at the very least. Maybe download the SRD, but I like to have a book in my hands. See, my idea right now is to slot the races/classes/stuff from Warcraft into my old homebrew and mix it up with some other stuff. Not entirely sure how that would all work out, but a lot of the Warcraft stuff fits seamlessly already into my own setting, which is rather open and generic. Add to this a new job possibly coming up, planning a trip for next month... argh... yeah, gimme a week and I'll know if I can pull it off or I should just be a player.


----------



## garyh

Sounds good, mistergone.  I'll keep an eye peeled here to see what you decide.


----------



## talinthas

As soon as university starts up again, i'll be running my Dragonlance game here in davis, but otherwise, i'm always up for looking for new games in this area =)


----------



## garyh

talinthas said:
			
		

> *As soon as university starts up again, i'll be running my Dragonlance game here in davis, but otherwise, i'm always up for looking for new games in this area =) *




Hey, talinthas!  I saw you discussing the DLCS over in General, and I noticed you were in Davis.  Two questions:

1 - When IS you're DL game, and would you be looking for new players?  If so, here's the place. 

2 - If mistergone can't DM this ragtag bunch, would you be interested in DMing us?

Oh, and check out the Northern California Game Day thread, too!


----------



## reapersaurus

ciaran00 said:
			
		

> *hey loball, I had a question... why IS it that DMs have so much work?? And what did you mean by 'theatrics'?*



Good work in 'hosting' this thread, garyh.

ciaran - I've talked a lot with my friend about this, and the fact that the DM has so much work is the fatal flaw of roleplaying games, IMO.

There is just simply no (reasonable) way to off-load some of the burden off the DM's shoulders and onto the players. RPGing is so dependant on the DM being on top of his game, and with a high level of skill at a wide variety of areas (theatrics helps - meaning acting things out and a sense of style), that the players are essentially bystanders to his/her performance.

edit: As a way to relate this to our quest for gaming  I volunteer to assist in a DM's efforts to run combat. I could help in the rules, or melee strategies or run the creatures against the PC's (my PC included). It might work, and I'd be just as likely to kill my PC as any other.


----------



## talinthas

currently, my dragonlance game has three players, and meets on monday evenings. Pending school schedules and my players, that may change.  if it does, i'll definatly post here =)


----------



## Vivictus

Our group is seeking a new player for D&D 3.5. I currently am running a Planescape style game, and our other DM is getting burnt out on D&D it seems, so if you also DM, that's a definate plus since we liked to rotate games every several weeks. Anyway, we're looking for someone fairly mature (18+) who can arrive and play on Friday evenings from around 6pm till midnight. The person we are looking for must be able to generally attend "every" Friday. Obviously if you have a vacation or important family plans that doesn't count though. 

Email me, or reply to this thread please if you're interested. My email address is scorpio@calweb.com

Thanks.


----------



## ciaran00

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *ciaran - I've talked a lot with my friend about this, and the fact that the DM has so much work is the fatal flaw of roleplaying games, IMO.*




I ask because I have been 'burned out' once already, and sometimes come halfway to doing the same for my second game. In some ways, the players ARE bystanders because any effective DM has tens of complete characters operating at any one time. But what can you do. I really couldn't enjoy playing more than DMing.

I would love to come check out the Davis/Sac collective effort that everyone is trying to assemble. I can try and help, if possible (not DM, I will die if I do).

ciaran


----------



## talinthas

by the way, UC Davis does have an active game club that meets every friday night on the top floor of wellman hall, right near the center of campus...


----------



## mistergone

Okay, this week has blown by, and I've recieved some crappy news, but, I'm still pondering DMing. I would definately need help with the rules, and I don't know how that would impede on my story-telling. I have the rudiments of an adventure, the rough outline of a whole campaign world, and a ton of work I'd need to do. Oh, and no 3.5 PHB yet. But yeah! Heh, otherwise, it's still rolling around in my head. 

If anyone else has the urge to DM, please step forward, we could alternate, even. I just have to straighten a LOT out here before I can commit.


----------



## garyh

mistergone said:
			
		

> Okay, this week has blown by, and I've recieved some crappy news, but, I'm still pondering DMing. I would definately need help with the rules, and I don't know how that would impede on my story-telling. I have the rudiments of an adventure, the rough outline of a whole campaign world, and a ton of work I'd need to do. Oh, and no 3.5 PHB yet. But yeah! Heh, otherwise, it's still rolling around in my head.
> 
> If anyone else has the urge to DM, please step forward, we could alternate, even. I just have to straighten a LOT out here before I can commit.




From reapersaurus' post above

_edit: As a way to relate this to our quest for gaming  I volunteer to assist in a DM's efforts to run combat. I could help in the rules, or melee strategies or run the creatures against the PC's (my PC included). It might work, and I'd be just as likely to kill my PC as any other. _

So I think you might have a rules-helper!  I could lend a hand too, probably.


----------



## mistergone

Well, that makes it even more appealing to run. Now to work up the energy to put together some campaign world notes.


----------



## ciaran00

Can't understand why it's unbelievably difficult to find a player in the area.

This thread looked like it was cooking up something... so...

*bump*

ciaran


----------



## mistergone

Oh yeah... Uhm, well, I went out and did something silly. I discoverd the Savage Worlds game and am pretty much enamoured with it. I like it way better than D&D3E, even though it's not nearly as detailed. In fact, I think that's why I like it so much. And you can do so much more so much more easily with it. I haven't gotten to try it out yet, but it actually has me pretty excited about gaming in general, moreso than I have been.

Otherwise, I still haven't advanced the possibility of me GMing. I really shudder at the prep-work 3E takes. ECLs, CRs, argh! Totally beyond me. I'm still all up for starting up a new group, but running it? Eh, I would like to think I could, but it just doesn't seem probable. Count me in to play, help out any that I can, bring my giant battlemat, etc, almost for sure, though.


----------



## ciaran00

Did you want to play in a game I run? Need 1 player... run once every 2 wks in Davis/Sac.

ciaran


----------



## mistergone

ciaran - I'm willing to check it out. Contact me with info. lazarus@stormbreaker.net

Also, I'd like to try to get some people together to try out Savage Worlds. I just announced I'm gonna run it for the next NorCal Gameday, but I'd like to get some practice with the rules in before then. If anyone is internested, I'd probably run it at Great Escape Games on a Saturday during the day, and it would pretty much be the big combat scenario I described (heh sorta) in the other thread. 

If interested, let me know. I'm shooting for October 4th, so as to give everyone time to schedule.


----------



## mistergone

ba-bump. Oct 4th is fast approaching


----------



## mistergone

To make it official, I will be running a Savage Worlds "demo" at Great Escape Games on Howe Ave. on Saturday October 4th at around 1pm. 

All you gotta do is show up and say "I wanna play in the Savage Worlds game." and if there's a spot open (I'm prepared for 6 spots, and only have about 3 people so far.) you can play too. This is providing that the peopel I do have now don't punk out on me. Am I just offensive? Do I smell? Getting a game together is like pulling teeth. If people do show up and the game goes well, I would probably be able to run another game. Seeing as it's basically just a big skirmish, it shouldn't take too long. Everyone can see how the rules work. If it goes well, hopefully I can recruit people for an extended campaign, in a different genre (not all battle).


----------



## reapersaurus

that sounds like a good idea, mistergone.
I don't know if I can make it - I don't know anything about Savage Worlds....

On a different question - has anyone picked up any of the D&D Miniatures Game? It looks rather neat, and GE has some boosters left.


----------



## garyh

I'm out of town this weekend, alas.


----------



## mistergone

To find out about Savage Worlds, check out www.peginc.com and look for the TestDrive rules in the Downloads section. I'll definately have two slots open for the game, maybe 3. There's more people that have said "eh, maybe" than have commited.

As for the D&D minis game, I don't really have an interest in it beyond a few of the minis, which I think would be cool to have. I hear they're on the smallish side though. Me, my prepainted mini interest is sold to Heroclix basically.


----------



## mistergone

To find out about Savage Worlds, check out www.peginc.com and look for the TestDrive rules in the Downloads section. I'll definately have two slots open for the game, maybe 3. There's more people that have said "eh, maybe" than have commited.

As for the D&D minis game, I don't really have an interest in it beyond a few of the minis, which I think would be cool to have. I hear they're on the smallish side though. Me, my prepainted mini interest is sold to Heroclix basically.


----------



## mistergone

To find out about Savage Worlds, check out www.peginc.com and look for the TestDrive rules in the Downloads section. I'll definately have two slots open for the game, maybe 3. There's more people that have said "eh, maybe" than have commited.

As for the D&D minis game, I don't really have an interest in it beyond a few of the minis, which I think would be cool to have. I hear they're on the smallish side though. Me, my prepainted mini interest is sold to Heroclix basically.


----------



## mistergone

Holy triple post batman!

Uh... yeah. Anyways. I'm really glad  Iran that game today. Now I know to tweak the whole scenario for Game Day. A lot. Man, what a mess. Zombies everywhere! Argh! And they would not stop! So yeah.


----------



## reapersaurus

I DL'd the TestDrive rules - they didn't get everything across, obviously, but they helped me understand what "kind" of system it is.
It's awfully open-ended, huh?

I couldn't make it yesterday, though.


----------



## mistergone

It is very open-ended. It's a "generic" rules set, but it can't do everything well. Very simple to learn, and really easy to play, once you get the hang of it, and that's not hard. It's really fun, actually. Not for people who like lots of rules or play a game because the rules are part of the setting. With SW, the rules make the setting feel a certain way... hard to describe.

I'm re-tuning things for Game Day (crossing fingers that still comes through), and thinking of trying a Gauntlet type scenario. (Inspired by a poster on another board.) Basically, a whacky dungeon crawl where you play a stereotypical adventurer and hack away at bad monsters. Like the video game, only, on the tabletop. Uh, yeah. We'll see how THAT goes.


----------



## mistergone

Bumping this to hopefully draw attention to the 2nd NorCal Game Day coming up Nov 8th.


----------



## Elder James

Hey folks,

I'm new to this board, but I've been a gamer for many years.  I'm currently looking to join with a group of players, preferably some D&D, but I'll give anything a try once.

Hopefully I'll hear from some of you folks soon.

Peace out,

James


----------



## garyh

Hi there, Elder James!  My fiancee and I are still up for gaming.  No time for me to DM, and she's still new to RPGs, so we'd still need a DM.

Oh, and I look forward to meeting you at Gameday!


----------



## Elder James

*hi!*

Hey Gary,

Hey that's cool.  I'm sure we can discuss possibilities for gaming and such on the Gameday event.  See you then.


----------



## OSA-Aaron

Hey all, i'm brand new to these boards!  I actually found them when I was searching for gamers in the sac/davis area.  I'd definitly be up for either joining or starting up a gaming group.  I'm pretty familiar with the 3e rules, and I've been DMing for 5 or so years.  The biggest problem for me however is my schedule.  Taking a full load at UCD eats up a lot of time, but i'm sure I can work something out.  Lemme know whats up.

Aaron


----------



## mistergone

Hello Aaron! Hopefully you can take part in The ENWorld NorCal Game Day coming up on November 8th.


----------



## garyh

Welcome, Aaron!

As for scheduling, Saturdays work best for me, preferably every other week (give or take, based on player/DM availabilty).

And I hear you about school...  I'm a full-time grad student at Sac State with a 20 hour/week internship!


----------



## OSA-Aaron

Hey everyone, 

I think we should start getting things together.  The first thing we need to find out is who is intrested in the game.  When is the best time for you all to meet?  I think we should shoot for sometime during the weekends, because that seems to be the least busy time for people.  We also need to discuss where to meet.  I read the forums and there seems to be a need for a dm.  If you all want, i'd be happy to dm.  So i guess now everyone who is intrested should just post on the forum to let us all know whats up.  Hope to hear from you all soon.

Aaron


----------



## OSA-Aaron

Oh btw, i forgot to tell you all that i wont be able to attend norcal game day becasue i'll be in so cal.  Maybe nextime. 

Aaron


----------



## garyh

Cool deal, Aaron!  Weekends, preferably Saturdays, work best for me and my fiancee.   We might be able to have the games at our apartment in Midtown Sac if a larger venue isn't available.

Too bad about NorCal Gameday, but there will indeed be more!


----------



## mistergone

Hey Aaron, what are we talkin' here? Vanilla D&D? A published setting? A homemade setting? Any ideas?


----------



## Elder James

*I'm interested!*

I'm interested Aaron.

I second mistergone's questions, too.

I live in the outskirts of the city of Sacramento, but the address is a temporary one, so we couldn't game here.  But I'm willing to travel a little.  I gotta get my gamin' fix! heh.

And Saturday's is probably the best bet, I think, at least it is for me.


----------



## mistergone

EDIT: okay, scratch the boards going down...


----------



## Vendetta

Hello all.  I'm brand new to this site and thought "What better place to start posting"

Anyway, I am always looking to game.  I currently have a good group that I game with just about every saturday (and usually at GEG)  We are there almost all day and try to get our seat in the back.  My name is Robert and I am DMing the game.  We are getting ready to start a whole new adventure featuring Evil Characters trying to take over my game world (which is based on the novel I've written)

I'm trying to update to 3.5 but just don't have the cash but will do it as soon as I can aford it 

anyway, wanted to say hi and hopefully get to know you other local players... and who knows... hopefully play together.


----------



## AtomicThunder

Hello ladies and gentlemen.I just moved down here from up north and am going to start a 3.5 campaign. I am looking for 5-6 serious players that might be interested in playing.The game night will more then likely be every 2 out of 3 weeks becuase of my work scheduel, and will be during the week.The times will more then likely be btween the hours of 6-10:30 PM.That should give players time to go home and get plenty of rest before their next day at school or work.The setting for the campaign is going to be in the Forgotten Realms and will most likely be based in the north.I have been playing for about 20 years now so I am experienced, and have run very sucessful and long standing campaigns in the past.Any interested players can email me at Lionclan@Hotmail.com or post a message here.Thanks guys!


----------



## OSA-Aaron

Hey everybody, sorry about the late post, but I’ve been swamped lately.  Anyway about the campaign, I am open to suggestions on what to run.  Back home for the last five years I've been running a homebrewed campaign where the players contribute to the history and such.  We could use that world, or we could make our own, or an official campaign world like forgotten realms, but I personally don’t really care much for the manufactured worlds.  I'm open to suggestions and want to know what you guys think.  We can talk over the forums, or at game day... by the way, do we have a confirmation for the next game day date?

Aaron


----------



## ciaran00

Yeah. When is the next game day? I want to come pimp my game. Aaron never returned my e-mail, so what can I do?   

ciaran


----------



## OSA-Aaron

What email?  The only gaming related email I've gotten of late is the one from James about possibilities for norcal game day.  Was there another one I should have recieved?  If so, I'm sorry about that.


----------



## mistergone

As far as gaming, I'm all for somehing a little different from your run-of-the-mill D&D. I mean, I like vanilla D&D okay, but I prefer stuff that has a twist. And not crazy twists, "you're all dead", or "you're all from the modern day", but just interesting ones. That being said, homebrewed worlds, or largely unexplored settings like Warcraft appeal the most to me right now.

I currently play in a vanilla homebrew dungeoncrawl, so I don't really need that either, even though that is falling apart now. Otherwise, I'm pretty open, and I'd be interested to hear about anyone's game where they're looking for players.


----------



## OSA-Aaron

If anyone wants to see something from my homebrewed campaign or is interested in gaming, I can send you some history or whatever.  Just drop me a line in a private message and I'll email you some files.

Aaron


----------



## mistergone

Sure Aaron, hook me up. My e-mail can be found in the link button below.


----------



## shade_whisper

Sounds interesting, I'm interested in hearing more though.  How soon would you like to get together if you find enough people?

Shade_whisper


----------



## OSA-Aaron

I'd like to get together as soon as I have at least 3-4 intrested players.


----------



## Vendetta

I'm up for anything 

AtomicThunder, I'm emailing you and posting 
I actually have weekday days off, working weekend graves.  So I have no problem.  wednesday night is not a good night for me and friday I start work at 9pm.  I play every other monday night in a game.  That is pretty much my busy times in general.  You'll get this info in an email.  

Arron - I'd be up for it as well.  Though, I currently play a game every saturday (pretty much, at any rate.) that goes from 11-12noon to about 9 pm at great escape games.  I'm the DM and am a 6 foot tall, fat white guy who usually wears a SF 49ers shirt or a black shirt with a red design of a guy with the name "Rath" above it (He's one of my E-Wrestlers that I made a shirt for... it came out quite nice too... how is that for a geek )

If anyone is up for a grueling all day game, I think I could take a couple more people.  The three players that are there now are great guys and we are playing an evil adventure set in my Novel's world (as yet, unpublished )

ok... I've said enough 
cheers


----------



## shade_whisper

*interesting*

I have not found a group in sac yet and may be willing to join you guys, as long as we meet in sac I have vehicle issues.


----------



## talinthas

Once again, i'd like to share that UC Davis does in fact have a gaming club that meets every friday night, but we've currently got more players than DMs.


----------



## Vendetta

If my schedule changes any here in the near future, I'd be willing to come to UC Davis for friday nights.  I could DM something too.  And shade_whisper, we play at Great Escape Games on Howe at Arden, next to Chili's.  We'll be there at 11am tomorrow (saturday) if you want to show up.  We will be finishing an adventure and you can work on the character then.  I'm giving 3 CRs to the characters to work with... but you'd want to talk to me to get more details.

cheers


----------



## mistergone

I was just in Great Escapes tonight... I live like 5 minutes away. Uh, yeah, so... I'm not up for playing "evil". In all my past experiences, it has gone horribly horribly wrong. As for UC Davis... I feel old and creepy hanging around colleges, so that's not gonna work for me. Otherwise, I got someone's (Aaron's?) e-mail about their campaign, and I'm looking it over.

Aside from all that, I'm still looking for a game, even though I should really be working on putting my Savage Worlds game together.


----------



## shade_whisper

*I have a game for you.*



			
				mistergone said:
			
		

> I was just in Great Escapes tonight... I live like 5 minutes away. Uh, yeah, so... I'm not up for playing "evil". In all my past experiences, it has gone horribly horribly wrong. As for UC Davis... I feel old and creepy hanging around colleges, so that's not gonna work for me. Otherwise, I got someone's (Aaron's?) e-mail about their campaign, and I'm looking it over.
> 
> Aside from all that, I'm still looking for a game, even though I should really be working on putting my Savage Worlds game together.





I'm trying to form a group I have one guy lined up for sure already and possibly another. You would round us out to 4 but I'd still look for more. 

I was actually involved in that evil game you saw but I don't think that this game that I'm trying to start will be evil.


----------



## Vendetta

Hey... I didn't get your email, Shade_Whisper, or I would have emailed you.  I don't know if you still want to play with us (email me if you so, if you still have my email address) Anyway, we have decided that we are not going to be able to play this saturday (didn't want you wasting time if you went)  Also, the group finally made it out of the city and are free but out on the surface.  Now is the time for intrigue and other goodness... well, badness.


----------



## shade_whisper

*Great escape on sunday*

Myself and 3 possible 5 have a game that we have started on sundays at great escape games and would welcome up to 3 more. 

Sorry Vendetta work schedule of new job has me working on saturdays... yay retail.  

Garyh if you are still looking for a game send me an e- mail. You are more than welcome to join us.

Thanks all,
Shade_whisper


----------



## garyh

That might just work out, shade_whisper.  I have plans this Sunday, and the following Sunday I'll be out of town for Thanksgiving.  Earliest I'd be able to make it would be the beginning of December.  What sort of game are you running, both rules and theme-wise?


----------



## shade_whisper

We are planning to go from lvl1 all the way to 30 and godhood. I'm not running the game but A friend of mine is and he seems to know what he's doing. We are a non evil group with no el penalties as of now. We have a gnome bard, an elvish warrior, and the token halfling rogue. Another friend will be joining us this weekend and he usually plays a dwarf priest. We also have another person joining us who is friends with the dm and I have'nt met this person yet. Our dm collects minis so if you have any that you want to trade he has quite a few of them. We have started a low level adventure called *The sunless citadel*.

Shade_whisper


----------



## garyh

Well, SW, maybe I'll make a session in a couple weeks.  Sounds promising!  I'll let you know if I'll be able to make it.


----------



## shade_whisper

*Garyh*

Right on we will keep a place for you just incase.


----------



## shade_whisper

*Garyh*

Right on we will keep a place for you just incase.


----------



## Elder James

Is this thread still active and are folks still looking for a group to game with?  I am still looking, and am prepared to even GM, depending on who all we can get togetehr and what there preferences are.  The only downside is that I can't provide a gamespace.


----------



## omrob

Elder James said:
			
		

> Is this thread still active and are folks still looking for a group to game with?




Hey 

I play in the Jester's game once a weekish in Davis. I also run an epic lvl game in Davis @ his place every other week. ITs kind of a floating 4-6 of late 20 something - 30 something oldtime gamers. Uh we generally have lots of beer, and that damned wacky halfling Old Toby stuff, so if anyone in the area's down..let us know...


----------



## omrob

Elder James said:
			
		

> Is this thread still active and are folks still looking for a group to game with?




Hey 

I play in the Jester's game once a weekish in Davis. I also run an epic lvl game in Davis @ his place every other week. ITs kind of a floating 4-6 players v3.5 of late 20 something - 30 something oldtime gamers post college working stiffs. 

The J's world's is phat its got 500+ games of notes and over 10 yrs of playin - so its fun, with a veritable Tolkein-load of material.

 Uh we generally have lots of beer, and that damned wacky halfling Old Toby stuff, so if anyone in the area's down..let us know...


----------



## Elder James

omrob said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> I play in the Jester's game once a weekish in Davis. I also run an epic lvl game in Davis @ his place every other week. ITs kind of a floating 4-6 players v3.5 of late 20 something - 30 something oldtime gamers post college working stiffs.
> 
> The J's world's is phat its got 500+ games of notes and over 10 yrs of playin - so its fun, with a veritable Tolkein-load of material.
> 
> Uh we generally have lots of beer, and that damned wacky halfling Old Toby stuff, so if anyone in the area's down..let us know...





Hey, sounds cool.  Send me an email with some more info if you guys are still looking for more players.  If you got room, I'd certainly like to consider joining.



_EDIT:

Removed my email address from the post since I have heard from you already Omrob._


----------



## the Jester

Elder James said:
			
		

> Hey, sounds cool.  Send me an email with some more info if you guys are still looking for more players.  If you got room, I'd certainly like to consider joining.





Just found this- would love ta have ya, and it sounds like omrob's already been in touch with you!


----------



## Gunslinger

Hi everyone, I just sent in my SIR to UC Davis, so that will be my new home for the next 4 years, starting in September.  

Unfortunately they don't allow you to have a car if you live on campus your first year, so I need to find some local games to play in (on campus or in the city of Davis).  Will anyone have any open spaces in games near the campus in the fall?  Also, Talinthas, can you send me more information about the on-campus gaming group you mentioned?


----------



## talinthas

new games always start up in the fall, and there are always spaces for new players =)


----------



## the Jester

Hey Gunslinger, we're always willing to try out new folks as long as they're open-minded and cool... 

We are a hard-partying group, though, which is not for everyone.


----------



## Virtue

*Gamming in Nor Cal*

Hello all

I am looking into opening a game shop in the lodi area for gamers by gamers and i would have open area for gaming and supply DMs and games how many people would be interested?
Im not sure when i would open im going to buy an exsiting shop and remodel it will offer many difernt RPGS maybe a differnt game every nite of the week as well as Warhammer and CCGs


----------



## omrob

Virtue said:
			
		

> Im not sure when i would open im going to buy an exsiting shop and remodel it will offer many difernt RPGS maybe a differnt game every nite of the week as well as Warhammer and CCGs




Sweet - Good luck! I only get down Lodi way once in a blue moon, but I might stop by and check you out when you announce your opening on the boards.


----------



## The Thayan Menace

*FRCS Game in Sacto*

We're running a _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area).

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com> if you're interested.


----------

